# No results when searching for '180'



## Morky (Dec 2, 2020)

Really annoying when you own a Mk1 Quattro 180 and have a 180 specific problem you can't search for! :lol:

I've read posts on here that contain the phrase '180'.

Either the search function no worky or this Morky is a dorky! :lol: Am I doing something wrong?

Searched for '180 quattro sports cat' in TT Mk1 8N and get the following message:- 'No posts were found because the word 180 is not contained in any post.'

Any ideas?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Morky, Welcome to the TTF.
Try 180quattro most posts spell it without the gap. :? 
Also try a wild card for short words/phrases. Example *123* 
Hoggy.


----------

